# Help with chest and back routine



## STEVE3108 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I plan on pairing chest and back up in my workout.

Currently following chest/arms, legs/abs, delts/back.

Since my triceps seem to need more attention I'll be going on to chest/back, legs/abs, delts/arms.

My question is what do people consider the best way to incorporate these two muscle groups?

I've looked at alternating between chest and back exercises but I'd prefer to focus on one muscle group before hitting the other.

Also what is the best exercise selection? I'm currently on a cut so I'm looking to hold onto as much muscle as possible not only with my diet but also with exercises that will help keep the lean muscle mass on.

I'd be using moderately low volume since the frequency would be once every 5 days.

Any advice would be great 

Edit: I dont bench press due to it being a pretty useless exercise for me personally so I stick to dumbbells


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd advise picking a proper high frequency routine rather than trying to make your own.


----------



## STEVE3108 (Jun 28, 2015)

any idea where I can find out about these?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How long do you plan to cut for? If it's not too long I personally wouldn't change anything right now. If you stick to your current routine you know what you are currently able to do and can push yourself to at the very least maintain this. If you change things up you won't have a baseline.

What is your training history?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Don't do back and chest on the same day, you won't gain anything from it. Two big muscle groups in one workout isn't ideal. If your training hard and heavy by the time you've used most of your energy on one you won't get a decent workout on the other

I train like this

Back

Shoulders

Arms

Chest

Legs

And and cardio most sessions now


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

elliot1989 said:


> Don't do back and chest on the same day, you won't gain anything from it. Two big muscle groups in one workout isn't ideal. If your training hard and heavy by the time you've used most of your energy on one you won't get a decent workout on the other
> 
> I train like this
> 
> ...


Not true

Arnold, Franco, Dexter Jackson just too name a hand full

Jordan peters also uses a split like this.

@Pscarb come too think of it also has

I hit chest and back together that way hit it 2wice a week.

It's about balancing volume with freq


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

elliot1989 said:


> Don't do back and chest on the same day, you won't gain anything from it. Two big muscle groups in one workout isn't ideal. If your training hard and heavy by the time you've used most of your energy on one you won't get a decent workout on the other
> 
> I train like this
> 
> ...


I train chest, back and shoulders in the same session not done me any harm


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I train chest, back and shoulders in the same session not done me any harm


Just out of interest pscarb what does you training plan look like?


----------



## STEVE3108 (Jun 28, 2015)

@Ultrasonic - Plan to cut until the end of September latest.

Previous training history - trained like a tit when i was 14/ 15.

Got serious around the age of 16.

Gave up and got fat.

Went back at the age of 18.

Bulked and got fatter.

From last year July I weighed it at 17.6 stone and got down to 14.2 stone by the end of December.

I've maintained since then but now I'm looking to drop around a stone - stone and a half.

Guessing I'm around 18& BF.

Time to get my **** together really.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I train chest, back and shoulders in the same session not done me any harm


I'm not saying you can't, I feel I gain better from working single muscle groups, I feel I can put more into the workout. A pro who we both know trains like this and advised me to do this split which I'm getting on with ATM


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

bail said:


> Not true
> 
> Arnold, Franco, Dexter Jackson just too name a hand full
> 
> ...


I've had a plan from Jordan and couldn't get on with it, I don't understand his way of warming up and when it comes to diet, he doesn't listen to anything you say, just a takes money and sends you a diet even though you've stated your allergic to certain foods or don't like it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm not saying you can't, I feel I gain better from working single muscle groups, I feel I can put more into the workout. A pro who we both know trains like this and advised me to do this split which I'm getting on with ATM


Who's the Pro?

How long have you been training like this and how long did you try chest and back in the same workout?

My point being there are many ways to train the two muscle groups and to be fair and I mean no disrespect when I say this but you are not at such an advanced state that you need a whole session dedicated to one muscle group......plus gaining from any type of training style is more to do with recovery and nutrition than actual training splits as long as you are overloading the muscle and training with high intensity.....


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I



Pscarb said:


> Who's the Pro?
> 
> How long have you been training like this and how long did you try chest and back in the same workout?
> 
> My point being there are many ways to train the two muscle groups and to be fair and I mean no disrespect when I say this but you are not at such an advanced state that you need a whole session dedicated to one muscle group......plus gaining from any type of training style is more to do with recovery and nutrition than actual training splits as long as you are overloading the muscle and training with high intensity.....


I've never trained them in the same workout, I've inly been training properly since August last year, I'm nowhere near advanced but I listen to advice given and go from there


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

elliot1989 said:


> I've had a plan from Jordan and couldn't get on with it, I don't understand his way of warming up and when it comes to diet, he doesn't listen to anything you say, just a takes money and sends you a diet even though you've stated your allergic to certain foods or don't like it


I'm not arguing that mate

He out to take your money I agree with that tbh

However when it comes to training

Their is a 1000 ways to skin a cat you name a split most prob their will be someone put their who it has worked v well with

So all I'm saying is don't dis miss it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

scottyweights said:


> Just out of interest pscarb what does you training plan look like?


I have moved back to the fortitude training system I was using before I prepped this year which looks like this

Monday:

Upper body load (chest/back/shoulders) heavy sets (quantity depends on what tier u start on but range from 1-4 working sets) in the 6-12 rep range, this is followed by lower body pump which is pump sets of 15-25 reps for quads/hams and calf's again number of sets depend on tier)

Wednesday :

Lower body load/upper body pump - based on same principles as above

Friday:

Whole body muscle rounds, a muscle round is picking a weight you could do 15 reps with then doing 6x4 reps with 10sec rest between the 4 reps.......again the amount of sets per body part depends on tier you are at.

There are 3 tiers 1 being the starting tier


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

elliot1989 said:


> I
> 
> I've never trained them in the same workout, I've inly been training properly since August last year, I'm nowhere near advanced but I listen to advice given and go from there


I am confused you said that you feel you can put more into a workout doing single muscle groups how do you know if you have never done two big muscle groups together? To be fair how can anyone advise you on what's best if they have not seen you do it either.....

Guys starting out can and should train at least the larger muscle groups more than once a week this is by far the best and most effective way to train and grow IMO


----------



## STEVE3108 (Jun 28, 2015)

So really your routine is based around an Upper/Lower routine with a full body approach.

Guessing this is how you hit different muscle fibres with the varied rep ranges plus the increased frequency allows you to take full advantage of the way it's been split.

Seems pretty good.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

I would do upper/lower personally or upper/lower/full body


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I am nowhere consistent with my training the way I used to be years ago. I always start my chesy workout with parallel bar dips leaning forward three sets to failure. No weights added. My shoulders are flexible so I go as far deep as I can in a controlled manner. In last two reps I pause and hold down for 3-5 seconds. I squeeze chest on the top. The next day I feel it in my back too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Don't do back and chest on the same day, you won't gain anything from it. Two big muscle groups in one workout isn't ideal. If your training hard and heavy by the time you've used most of your energy on one you won't get a decent workout on the other
> 
> I train like this
> 
> ...


I disagree.

I do chest/back/shoulders on Mon/Thurs and legs/arms on Tuesday/Friday.

Been growing well on it


----------

